# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Comme un éléphant dans un magasin de porcelaine

## Raphi Le Sobre

Je vous assure que les crevettes pratiquant la musculation ne soupçonnent pas la difficulté qu'il y a à être une montagne de muscles. Regardez-moi, brisant des mains sans le vouloir, arrachant des portes, assommant mes amis d'une simple tape dans le dos. Compliqué dans notre vie de tous les jours, la tâche devient cauchemardesque lorsque on se promène dans les magasins, comme cette pauvre âme dans *Minotaur Chinese Shop*.
 Dans le style « _tenancier de boutiques pour petites vieilles et quarantenaires vivant chez maman_ », le Minotaure est probablement la dernière créature qu'on s'attend à retrouver derrière le comptoir. Et pourtant, c'est bien lui qui gère cette échoppe de porcelaine, fournissant la population mythique locale en bibelots moches. Rien de choquant en dehors du fait que la bestiole est tout sauf délicate, et que de briser des étagères dans un éternuement est son pain quotidien.
 Aux commandes du mytho-balourd, va falloir assurer en servant les clients rapidement sans pour autant détruire les stocks. Chaud quand on se déplace avec la grâce et la légèreté d'un 38 tonnes. Parfois ça rate, on pète un truc et on entre dans une rage explosive, se déchaînant sur tout ce qui traîne. D'où la chance de posséder une bonne police d'assurance, que l'on peut améliorer avec l'argent des ventes. Cette garantie n'est que l'une des caractéristiques perfectibles de notre ami parmi d'autres, facilitant votre job ou amplifiant au contraire vos capacités destructrices.
  A terme, le but est de faire des bénéf' durant 5 jours et d'engranger le plus gros score possible, que l'on s'empressera de comparer à celui des voisins histoire de savoir qui c'est qui qu'a la plus grosse. Un système d'achievements est disponible, mais pour en profiter correctement il faut s'inscrire sur leur site, chose dispensable pour qui voudrait jouer sans se prendre la tête.
 Bref, un p'tit jeu d'adresse amusant, jouable dans votre browser internet. En bonus, il vous avertira des dangers réels de la musculation à outrance, en dehors de testicules réduits à la taille de raisins secs et d'une atrophie évidente du cerveau, à savoir la maladresse, les accidents et les crises de colère noire.


Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Elma

J'ai pas compris à quoi servais les capacités de dommages... (à savoir les coups supplémentaires, la force et tout le tralala...) Je doit être bête.

----------


## sophie la snobe

> J'ai pas compris à quoi servais les capacités de dommages... (à savoir les coups supplémentaires, la force et tout le tralala...) Je doit être bête.


C'est sûrement ça  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, c'est juste pour être plus bourrin quand tu entres en rage. Quand tu déclenches le mode "assurance", plus tu fais de dégâts, plus tu remportes d'argent.
Du coup, monter les dégâts est intéressant quand t'as monté ton inventaire et ton assurance à fond, te permettant de briser plus et plus vite pour gagner plus.

----------


## b0b0

Comment elle fait genre sophie, et puis arrête de me draguer.

----------


## Elma

> C'est sûrement ça 
> 
> Sinon, c'est juste pour être plus bourrin quand tu entres en rage. Quand tu déclenches le mode "assurance", plus tu fais de dégâts, plus tu remportes d'argent.
> Du coup, monter les dégâts est intéressant quand t'as monté ton inventaire et ton assurance à fond, te permettant de briser plus et plus vite pour gagner plus.


Ok merci Sophie, j'aurais mieux fait de suivre les courts d'anglais quand j'etais plus jeune. 
En gros c'est détruire plus pour gagner plus. Ca me plais ça...

----------


## sophie la snobe

> Comment elle fait genre sophie, et puis arrête de me draguer.


Irresistible b0b0 ! Tout le monde désire ton corps bleu poilu !!

:b0b0enmodeschtroumpfpoilu:

----------


## b0b0

> Irresistible b0b0 ! Tout le monde désire ton corps bleu poilu !!
> 
> :b0b0enmodeschtroumpfpoilu:


 :B): Arrète ça peut devenir génant pour raphi.

----------


## Blackstaff

J'admire les gens capables de pondre un jeu aussi stupide et inventif. J'adore.

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

b0b0 la fausse drague



cul

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

C'est leur plugin permettant d'afficher leur moteur 3D dans ton browser internet. Pas un spyware détecté, que ce soit avec Spybot ou Superantispyware.
Mais t'as probablement raison, c'est hyper dangereux et risqué internet. Mieux vaut ne rien installer, lire ou regarder de peur d'attraper une saloperie.

Et n'oublie pas: il ne faut pas parler aux inconnus ou monter dans leur voiture. Y compris sur la toile.

----------


## Eris

Je me demande où les concepteurs sont allés chercher des idées pareilles. J'admire vraiment les gens capables d'une imagination aussi délirante.

----------


## gros_bidule

Idée excellente  ::): 
mais d'accord avec sieur Dav, pourquoi ils nous collent une saleté de plugin bien pourrie ? Pas de spyware / pubware ? Ca on v€rra ( même si mon super-antivirus ne détecte rien aujourd'hui ) ..., en tout cas c'est en installant n'importe quoi qu'on se retrouve avec un système bancal. Dommage, ça aurait pu être bien.

----------


## Clain

Pourquoi un plug-in qui permet de jouer directement dans son navigateur serait forcément pourri et/ou bourré de spywares ? Renseignez-vous _un peu_ avant de dire n'importe quoi.

Quant au jeu, ah, ça fait du bien des idées originales. Un grand bravo à l'équipe qui a pondu ça.

----------


## Septa

J'ai jamais joué à un des jeux de blurst. Mais en fait il y a pas besoin. Rien que les noms et les idées suffisent à me rendre tout chose.

Les deux avants-derniers c'étaient Jetpack brontosaurus et Off-Road velociraptor safari.

Un jeu on l'on contrôle un brontosaure avec un jetpack. Et un jeu où l'on chasse de vélociraptor en les écrasants avec  une jeep équipée d'un espèce de fléau géant et conduite par un autre vélociraptor.

C'est beau...

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Je viens de le finir deux fois, une en vendant, l'autre en détruisant.  ::rolleyes:: 

Que du bonheur dans les deux cas, c'est le genre de jeu frais et marrant, merci Raphi !

----------


## Clain

> Pourquoi vouloir absolument utiliser un nouveau plugin alors qu'il y a déjà flash qui permet de faire de la 3D ?
> J'ai regardé un peu ce qu'était ce plugin, effectivement il a l'air clean (ceci dit, realplayer semble clean aussi mais quelle cochonnerie!), mais j'ai plus l'impression que le jeu est là pour "vendre" le plugin que le contraire...


Je vais essayer d'éviter de troller ce sujet. Ceci étant dit... Tu ne peux pas comparer les lecteurs Flash et Unity, ce sont deux choses vraiment différentes. Le lecteur Unity n'est pas nouveau, et je pense même qu'il est plus ancien que la première version de Flash permettant de faire de la 3D.

Petite analogie pour pousser la réflexion un peu plus loin : remplaçons Flash et Unity par IE et Firefox. IE est présent de base sur tous les Windows, il permet de surfer sur le net. Pourquoi vouloir absolument utiliser un autre navigateur alors qu'il y a déjà IE qui permet de le faire ?

Enfin, comme dit plus haut, Unity n'est pas nouveau. Il y a déjà des centaines de jeux sur le net qui se jouent à travers Unity. Ton impression que le jeu est là pour "vendre" le plug-in est uniquement due à ton rejet de ce plug-in inconnu. Je sais qu'il existe un environnement de développement Unity qui permet de programmer plutôt facilement (tout est relatif) des jeux en 3D. C'est donc une bonne opportunité pour les programmeurs qui veulent faire un petit jeu en 3D sans se prendre la tête avec les usines à gaz que sont OpenGL, OpenAL et DirectX (entre autres). Dans tous les cas, les performances 3D de Flash et son environnement de développement ne permettent pas de faire ce genre de jeu.

J'espère t'avoir fait changer d'avis sur ce plug-in.

----------


## Darkath

unity n'est pas comparable a Flash, mais plutôt a Shockwave, flash sert a beaucoup d'autre chose que les jeux.
Le truc bien avec unity c'est son moteur physique.

Sinon a propos du jeu, c'est quand même beaucoup plus facile de se la jouer bourrin en défoncant tout, que de se la jouer reglo en vendant des articles au clients

----------


## Narushima

C'est la deuxième fois que je vois ici une critique sur un jeu que j'ai vu sur PlayThisThing.com. vous en inspirez-vous ?
http://playthisthing.com/minotaur-china-shop

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> C'est la deuxième fois que je vois ici une critique sur un jeu que j'ai vu sur PlayThisThing.com. vous en inspirez-vous ?
> http://playthisthing.com/minotaur-china-shop


Absolument pas, pas en tant que source d'inspiration du moins. J'suis abonné à divers sites et blog' recensant les sorties de jeux indé et/ou freewares, mais je lis rarement les tests les concernants. J'préfère tester les jeux moi-même, surtout quand ils sont gratos. Je suis les news et les nouveautés par plusieurs sites, ça ouais.
Minotaur China Shop étant relativement récent (moins d'un mois je crois) il est normal de le retrouver sur la plupart des sites traitant des jeux/indé ou gratos du net.

Par contre, j'avais pas bookmarké PlayThisThing, c'est chose faite désormais. Merci à toi.

----------


## Nelfe

Je peux confirmer, Raphi teste les jeux en personne  :B):

----------


## Madval

Joyeux noel !!!

Bon j'vais chier c'est l'heure.

----------


## tb-51

Il fallait le faire  ::P:

----------


## andreadst

Pour qui ça intéresse, une techno semblable à Unity est développée en France  par Stonetrip. 
La techno s'appelle ShiVa et elle possède la plupart des avantages de Unity (support web3D, Iphone, standalone) et c'est franchement un très bon environnemment de développement.

----------

